

Butt Kicking Companies You (Probably) Never Heard Of - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/01/5-butt-kicking-companies-you-never.html

======
seldo
It's hard to take these companies seriously when every claim of their success
is couched in language like "rumour has it" and "I hear".

The reason you never hear about these companies is because they have
apparently not officially said how well they're doing. They could well be
excellent, but it's not like it's a mystery or unfair that we've not heard of
them.

~~~
eladgil
Agreed. But I wrote about them because I thought people would like to learn
about them. They are pretty under the radar and maybe like it that way - nice
way to have fewer competitors all rushing into an area you pioneered (see e.g.
GroupOn)

------
jojopotato
The coupons.com website confuses and angers me, they put up a "This browser is
not supported" page for Chrome.

~~~
mynameishere
Works for me. (v3.0.195.38 windows)

~~~
jojopotato
It's probably because I'm on a linux machine, I get this page:

[http://print.coupons.com/CouponWeb/NoSupport.aspx?pid=13306&...](http://print.coupons.com/CouponWeb/NoSupport.aspx?pid=13306&zid=iq37&nid=10)

~~~
wmblaettler
IIRC, coupons.com uses an ActiveX component to control printing of their
coupons (print once functionality). It's been a while since I've checked it
out though, they very well may have moved on to other technology. But that
might explain the "no-linux" position.

------
jfarmer
Other companies I (personally) like: <https://www.recyclebank.com/>,
<http://opower.com/>, <http://www.weatherbill.com/>

------
dkersten
Palantir are also funded by In-Q-Tel, aren't they?

~~~
prakash
Yes. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-Tel>

------
sabat
Workday -- I can tell you, knowing some people on the inside -- is indeed
poised to do well. Duffield is a beloved figure in the Bay Area and in the
industry.

------
prakash
heard of all 5 of them.

~~~
bokchoi
Congratulations?

